# Introducing The Quick One!



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys, I've invented a product that I truly think can help every single bowhunter out there. It's predominately for the tree stand hunter that removes his quiver once in the tree but it can be adapted to help out for almost every hunting style out there. Check it out at www.getaQ1.com and let me know what you think.


----------



## ricetime (Oct 15, 2008)

Very good idea......Should sell well...............


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a good idea. Good job. I like it.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree it's a good idea, but your commercial is a bit hokey....

I'm also worried about that unprotected broadhead floating around.


----------



## FENCELINE4 (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't have speakers but will it work with aluminums?

Thanks and Great Idea

My shop may be interested.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

@shpoet, well , I never claimed to be an actor and director. Lol. Man I simply did the best I could.

@fenceline4, it fits all arrows. You/your shop can contact me at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Quick One (Q1) said:


> @shpoet, well , I never claimed to be an actor and director. Lol. Man I simply did the best I could.
> 
> @fenceline4, it fits all arrows. You/your shop can contact me at [email protected]. Thanks.


You did fine. For some reason it reminded me a little of when Will Primos gets all sentimental on his shows. LOL. So take that as a compliment. 

I think that is a great and simple idea that should sell many units due to the price and convenience. Congrats on the idea.


----------



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2009)

Will this work on big fiberglass bowfishing arrows? I think I'd get real good use out of it on there! Even if not carrying an extra arrow, it'd be great for transport in keeping the thing from getting tangled up with my fishing line.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

@slim9300, thanks man. I appreciate that.

@westkybanded, in all honesty, I don't know. Let me see if I can find out and I'll let ya know.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

I think that is a awesome idea. I don't like having a bow mounted quiver. But I recognize the possible need for a quick second shot. In the end if you need more than two shots, you need to practice more and shouldn't be hunting quite yet. The thing should sell.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Lazer, hopefully if you need more than 2 shots you are in the right place and the doe management is going good!


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

Good point!


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

A one arrow quiver without any broadhead protection? Why didnt I think of that?


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

It's not a one arrow quiver really. It doesn't take the place of your existing quiver. It doesn't interfere with your quiver at all It's simply for guys who take their quiver off once they get in the tree or blind. They put an arrow in the Q1 and it's there just in case you need it.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

grizzlyplumber said:


> A one arrow quiver without any broadhead protection? Why didnt I think of that?


Way to be negative for no apparent reason. He is not positioning this as a quiver designed to transport arrows. When you are in a blind or a treestand there is no real danger. Plus, if a guy used fold-up mechanicals then there is really nothing to worry about. 

I would suggest keeping future negativity to yourself and focus on full comprehension before you post. Just my .02.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the idea and will more then likely be ordering one soon.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

looks like a good product to me.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

ike_osu said:


> looks like a good product to me.


x2 for that


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

I will probably be purchasing a few for Christmas gifts, nice idea and just ignore the negativity.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I will be getting one...I like the idea:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

good idea!


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

slim9300 said:


> Way to be negative for no apparent reason. He is not positioning this as a quiver designed to transport arrows. When you are in a blind or a treestand there is no real danger. Plus, if a guy used fold-up mechanicals then there is really nothing to worry about.
> 
> I would suggest keeping future negativity to yourself and focus on full comprehension before you post. Just my .02.


You are correct and I apologize to the OP. I tend to be a bit of a [email protected]$-$ at times and my wife keeps telling me that my sense of humor doesnt translate well over the net.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

No problem griz. We all come across different online.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

someone's a genius :thumbs_up i love the idea, when i start huntin i'll more than likely buy one! i love the idea, keep up the great work,

Scotty


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Scotty!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Neat idea!


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quick One (Q1) said:


> Thanks Scotty!


no problem Q1,

Scotty


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Perry!


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

How about this guys, as an AT Thank You, any orders placed from now until 7pm next Friday (the 24thy of Sep) will be buy one get one free. No minimums. So if you buy 3, you get 6 and so on. This way a few friends can go in together and pay half price. Sound good?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Quick One (Q1) said:


> How about this guys, as an AT Thank You, any orders placed from now until 7pm next Friday (the 24thy of Sep) will be buy one get one free. No minimums. So if you buy 3, you get 6 and so on. This way a few friends can go in together and pay half price. Sound good?


Sounds good to me. Do we just make a comment when we check out?


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Since this is the only place I'm advertising, they'll all go buy one get one. 99% of the website traffic is from here so it really is an AT special.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

How about some pro staffing opportunities? :thumbs_up


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Two for one special runs until next Friday, the 24th. jmp51483, not sure at this point that I could do much for a prostaff. Something to think about down the road though. Thanks.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

good idea and a nice looking product. I don't take my quiver off in the tree so don't have much need for it, but I sure can see its effectiveness!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

cant see the website from this computer but sounds like a good tree rat arrow holder!!!!! may need 6 just for my stand!!! i get bored some times!! LOL


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I know you are about to sell alot of these, I'm ordering one soon
kn


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Kp, I'll get you a pic shortly.

Ju5t, thanks man.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

One more week of 2 for 1!


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hunterchick3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just wanted to say HI I am new to the site


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey. ?


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

All PMs answered. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Last day of the 2 for 1 special! Thanks to everyone who has ordered. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

this quiver is great it has 2 size groves so it will hold even the smallest arrows, like my victory vap's thanks Mike


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome idea, just ordered one.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks LCA! Let me know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Quick One (Q1) said:


> Thanks LCA! Let me know what you think when you get it.


I recieved mine yesterday.... very impressed with the quality of the product, holds arrow great. Works fine with my HHA DS XL5519


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

By the way... if u do a buy 1 get one sale again i dont want to miss out these things would make a great gift.


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks LCA. A couple of other guys mentioned giftsa also. I'd probably do the 2 for 1 special again closer to the holidays if enough people want it.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

ttt for an awsome product, i dont have one yet but my dad, at name peter rogers, has one and so do a few other guys in our shop. great idea, only problem is that i wish i would have thought of it first


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Did I read correctly that it will fit both the Victory VAP's and standard carbon arrows? If so I would like to take advantage of a BOGO sale... I'll keep watching..


----------



## Quick One (Q1) (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------

